
Municipal Analytics, the Startup Way - Mz
http://datasmart.ash.harvard.edu/news/article/municipal-analytics-the-startup-way-873
======
peatmoss
For me there is a big intersection with the reproducibility movement in
academia. It might even be a better metaphor in some ways than the startup
metaphor they chose in this article.

In practice a lot of municipal analysis is done by a vanishingly small number
of city staff or consultants--I mean people who really understand what's going
on. Charts and graphs are made and embedded into various reports, plans, and
political platforms with very little provenance as to how they came up with
the figures / graphs / maps.

My dream as a quanty urban planner is to see more governments release planning
docs and reports, with linked analysis and data, on sites like github--maybe
even as a Jypyter notebook or something.

